# Phragmipedium besseae in bud



## Anca86 (Mar 4, 2021)

Hi everyone,
My besseae is in bud. How longue till the flower will show itself?
Do new growths on phragmipedium grow sooo slow?
Thanks


----------



## NYEric (Mar 4, 2021)

Good luck.


----------



## Anca86 (Mar 4, 2021)

NYEric said:


> Good luck.


Thank you ! I am praying not to blast it


----------



## abax (Mar 4, 2021)

There's a certain jinx involved in talking about a bud before it opens. Be careful! ;>)


----------



## NYEric (Mar 5, 2021)

This is correct. You have been warned.


----------



## Anca86 (Mar 5, 2021)

Guys, 
You are no fun. 
In a few weeks I shall post pictures.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 5, 2021)

Good, if you had posted a photo before blooming I would be sending you condolences!


----------



## Anca86 (Mar 5, 2021)

NYEric said:


> Good, if you had posted a photo before blooming I would be sending you condolences!


Oooo...you are so nasty. No photo before blooming. Ha


----------



## Brev (Mar 6, 2021)

mine bloomed a month after the spike first grew last September. And it bloomed sequentially till December.

Besides, my location is in the subtropical, hence the summer temp is quite high (can easily be 33c+ during daytime even in Sept to early Oct), if you grow yours in cooler temp, I guess the growth rate will be different


----------



## Anca86 (Mar 6, 2021)

Brev said:


> mine bloomed a month after the spike first grew last September. And it bloomed sequentially till December.


Very nice 
Thank you for your answer


----------



## NYEric (Mar 8, 2021)

Sounds like a Phrag. Jersey or Harame.


----------

